# Key Post: China holidays.



## sueellen (24 May 2002)

Anyone got experience of travelling to China with any travel agent.  Can anyone make any recommendations, guidelines, warnings.
Anyone got any experience of travelling with Sino-Irish travel ?


----------



## Delboy (24 May 2002)

*China*

Hi Gasman

I spent a month in China in 2000 on my way home from Oz. It's a marvellous country and you'll have a ball. Cannot help you really on travel agents as I used an Australian agency, Sundowners, to organise part of my trips.
But I would advise you to organise your trip as independently as you can. I booked hotels over the net, travelled all over by train,organised trips to The Wall, etc without using an agnency and saved a fortune. So if cash is an issue, sort out the arrangements yourself. Even if it's not go this route,it'll give you more of a real Chinese experience


----------



## PMU (25 May 2002)

*China holidays*

If you want to go to out of the way places you could go with either of the UK adventure travel companies Explore and (although I had a problem with them) Exodus.  I've travelled with both of these. They are good for overland, i.e. to Mongolia, or overland Beijing to Lhasa, etc. If you want to go just to the big cities, China is just as efficient as anywhere in Asia so you could book them yourself.  Your first port of call should be Collette Pearson Travel in St William St.  I would also recommend that you get a hepatitis or immunoglobulin vacination before you go.


----------



## househunter1 (22 Jul 2002)

*china*

We were in china for a month earlier this year. I'd say the best way is to do it completely indepentently as we did. south west part is most interesting. Nearest airport; Hong Kong about 1 day overland from the good stuff Continue west from there. Alternatively you can fly into Bankok. China air now fly directly into western China (Kunming and a few others) for $150 return. If your feeling adventurous go overland from bankok thailand thru Laos into China Fly out of Hong Kong. 2 months would be ideal


----------



## Laoise (22 Apr 2003)

*China travel*

and if you can spare the time - the Trans Siberian is  one of the planet's most remarkable journeys 
Laoise


----------



## Marion (24 Sep 2003)

*Re: >>China holidays*

_These posts were submitted by others_:


*Delboy*

 The Rambler - you can read my previous contribution from the other thread. But in addition;

I did'nt get any vaccinations. I did'nt feel there was a need. I suppose I took a risk as there are some which are recommended but none that are obligatory. It's your call really
As for whats cheap there - everything basically. Except in Hong Kong. But in the rest of China, souvenirs and local crafts etc are really cheap by our standards. And haggling is the norm there when buying off of stalls - it's expected that you haggle with them. There's also plenty of 'hooky' brand names as China is not fully signed up to international licensing laws ( I stand to be corrected on this). But the quality of the 'brands' is poor. Not worth it.

The Visa only took a couple of weeks and all you need to show them is your ticket into and out of the country.

It's a beautiful country with extremley friendly people. I cannot recommend it highly enough.....


*getoffthepot*

I was in shanghai last October.

Clothes are good quality and cheap.

A lot of businesses from Hong kong are now in shanghai.

If you need suits, Shirts , ties etc you'll get them there. and they'll take them up while u wait !

Did not get vaccinations either as it was for a short time.

you can get a visa in a day. the embassy has an express service but it is a little more expensive. Best time to go is around 11.30am. they will have it for you before they go for lunch. Otherwise they make u wait, quite arrogant at the embassy actually.

The people in Shanghai are very nice and helpful. I was asked numerous times if I needed help with directions.


----------



## ckc123 (26 Sep 2003)

*China*

Definitely go as independent as you can!  The Yunnan Province is amazing - you can base yourself in Kunming and travel from there. IT border Laos and Burma and it is a wonderful mix of cultures. Wherever you go, ENJOY!!!


----------



## pk (27 Sep 2003)

*china / hong kong*

do not go there - its awful.    poverty, crowds, malaria, flies, diahorea, diseases, scams .....


----------

